# Essential PKGs



## balanga (Feb 12, 2018)

What do you consider essential pkgs to be installed after FreeBSD has been installed (excluding xorg apps)?

The first thing I always install is Midnight Commander, along with some fuse utils for Linux and Windows file systems. 

I'm interested in knowing what I'm missing out on...


----------



## Crest (Feb 14, 2018)

tmux, mosh, sudo, vim(-console), i3, rofi, zxfer, ...


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 14, 2018)

Heavily depends on what kind of environment I'm working on. For me this usually boils down to shells/pdksh, security/gnupg1, security/tripwire, sysutils/screen, misc/mc, java/openjdk8 and textproc/docproj.

Optionally followed by games/nethack36-nox11 (essential for proper server administration! ), irc/irssi (I don't use IRC much these days, but when I do it's irssi) and finally mail/mutt.


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 14, 2018)

First installed pkg itself.

For everyday use of the server administrator: bash, emacs, sudo, python, rsync, alpine, wget, cvs, git, curl, netpbm, tiff, gnupg, nenscript, autoconf, gmake, ...

For being a server: dhcpd, bind, bsddb3, sqlite, smartmontools, apcupsd, apache24, ...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 14, 2018)

In general the same you would need in Linux minus what are in base already.

For alien filesystems you may want to take a look on: sysutils/dsbmd, sysutils/dsbmc, and sysutils/dsbmc-cli.


----------



## flipper_88 (Feb 14, 2018)

For every one who is interested Alpine was originally developed at The University of Washington  in the heyday of  "true Unix"   and time-sharing  computer systems In Seattle, Wa USA.


----------

